# Need Some Help Guys



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

I am going to be leaving for a year and a half the first of august so I have only 7 days to get this started. My wife just told me she needs a hobby while I am gone and she wants to get into reloading so she can reload as many rounds as she can for me while I am gone. I have a friend that is going to get her started safely. So i need to know what kit i should get. I have quite a bit of money saved up so money is no problem. I want to be able to take over when I get back and I don't want to start out cheap I want to start out with what I will want after several years of reloading experience. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Take a look at the Hornady Classic lock and load kit. It is great!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I would also suggest looking at the RCBS Rockchucker Supreme Master Reloading Kit.

huntin1


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd second the Rockchucker supreme, it's a solid press.

xdeano


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys i really apreciate it alot. Are there any advantages or disadvatages that either of the two that were suggested have over the other. Im trying to reasearch this but the computer im on has about every site on the internet blocked but this one.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

They are pretty comparable, either will do the job nicely for you. I just prefer RCBS.

huntin1


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

utahhunter1 said:


> My wife just told me she needs a hobby while I am gone and she wants to get into reloading so she can reload as many rounds as she can for me while I am gone. I have a friend that is going to get her started safely.


Sounds a little scary to me. :splat: I am sure the bonds are strong between you and your wife, but I can't think of a single woman I'd trust to do it and do it well. And it does need to be done well. Hope it doesn't end up being a mistake.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

May not be true for everyones wife, but if I showed my wife what to do she would likely do a better job than I, she's a lot pickier. 

huntin1


----------

